# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  Hợp tác đầu tư phim

## tri96pro

Thời gian qua, các quỹ hỗ trợ đầu tư để phát triển điện ảnh liên tiếp ra mắt, mở ra nhiều cơ hội cho phim Việt.

*ICG* góp vốn, hỗ trợ vốn, đảm bảo tài chính cho các nhà sản xuất phim tại Việt Nam. Với số vốn ban đầu khoảng 200 tỉ đồng, quỹ này tập trung ưu tiên cho những dự án phim điện ảnh mà họ nhận thấy có xác suất sinh lợi cao, đồng thời tư vấn về chiến lược truyền thông, phát hành…
 Những dự án phim muốn quỹ này đầu tư sẽ phải trải qua vòng thẩm định từ các chuyên gia như đạo diễn , biên kịch và nhà sản xuất. Ông *Nguyễn Thanh Sơn* cho biết: “Mỗi dự án, quỹ sẽ góp 10 – 60%, tùy thuộc nhu cầu đơn vị sản xuất”.
 Hiện quỹ này xác nhận đã góp vốn vào nhiều phim chiếu rạp trong năm 2018 Năm 2019 đã có các phim chuẩn bị bấm máy như Huyết nhãn, Đặc vụ hình cảnh.
 Ông _Nguyễn Thanh Sơn_ khẳng định: “Các quỹ đầu tư cho phim Việt ra mắt mở ra cơ hội làm phim cho các nhà làm phim trẻ, mới; giúp cộng đồng người làm phim Việt Nam đông hơn, phim ra rạp nhiều hơn thì tất nhiên sẽ có nhiều phim chất lượng hơn.
*Liên hệ hợp tác :Mr.Sơn* *0945067777** [replacer_a]*https://www.facebook.com/simon.nguyen.585

----------

